# Comics  > Image Comics >  Stjepan Sejic Appreciation Thread!

## Arvandor

To celebrate Sunstone Day, I am launching this Appreciation Thread for the great Stjepan Sejic. He more than deserves it.

Let's all post our favourite art pieces of his, whether from Witchblade, Ravine, Death Vigil, Rat Queens, Sunstone, or random Deviant Art samples, and express our gratitude.

----------


## Arvandor

And like I said, Sunstone is finally out today in print. Yay!

You could also buy it on Comixology. Me? I bought both.  :Embarrassment: 

so_i_made_a_print__i_call_it__shipping_intensifies_by_shiniez-d88fdnx.jpg

----------


## Anduinel

I appreciate Stjepan Sejic having a sense of humor about his own past work. He was cool enough during the whole Randy Queen incident that it tipped the balance in favor of my giving Death Vigil a shot.

----------


## evangelionofasgard



----------


## evangelionofasgard

Sejic to me, created one of the absolute best wonder woman redesigns/outfits for all time.

----------


## El Sombrero

Damn that WW looks pretty awesome.  Would be so much better than what the Finches are giving us.

----------


## OldManBrian

That WW design is spectacular. I'd love to see that happen, even in an Earth One OGN or something. I'm really looking forward to see him draw Rat Queens. I can't think of a better artist to replace Roc Upchurch. I also think it's an excellent opportunity for a wider fanbase to see his work.

----------


## FrustratedRocka

An excuse to go back through his deviantart gallery? Don't mind if I do!

Love this Venom design:



This will never stop being funny. WW's face makes it.



More funny stuff:

----------


## klynn

I just discovered Stjepan this year through Death Vigil and am now rabid fan.  I never would have looked twice at books like Ravine or Sunstone but now own both. His art speaks for itself but it's his writing that's captured my heart.  Really some of the most engaging characters and such natural integration of humor into the stories.  Now with Rat Queens he'll be exposed to a larger audience and I feel like 2015 is gonna be his big breakout year.  Really excited to see what he produces this year!

----------


## harashkupo

A well deserved appreciation thread.   I love his humor that's always been present in such beautiful art.   Plus it's been a lot of fun watching his style evolve in the Aphrodite series.

----------


## Arvandor

Such a damn shame about Ravine not selling so well. But doing the Sunstone method with Ravine is a good idea, and I really hope it works out. I do think it will find its audience by the time the third book is out, or maybe the fourth.

Wanderers of Ravine is the deviant art site for Ravine now, for those who don't know.

----------


## Arfguy

Wanted to stop by and say how much I like Stjepan's art.  He's one of the most under-rated artists working in the biz now.

----------


## Arvandor

Wonder Woman does not like She-Ra.

----------


## LostinFandom

Read _Sunstone_ vol 1 over the past couple of days. I loved it, I'm looking forward to more.

----------


## Shinglepants

I'm a pretty new fan of Stjepan's. Basically fell in love with his work on Aphrodite IX and then Death Vigil. Really looking forward to checking out Sunstone and IXth Generation next.

Anyway, was trawling through his deviantart account when I came across this. LOVE IT.

----------


## Arvandor

New Sunstone strip is up. And it is a doozy.

----------


## Detox

> Such a damn shame about Ravine not selling so well. But doing the Sunstone method with Ravine is a good idea, and I really hope it works out. I do think it will find its audience by the time the third book is out, or maybe the fourth.
> 
> Wanderers of Ravine is the deviant art site for Ravine now, for those who don't know.


I thought this was done? Glad to hear it if it's not.

----------


## FrustratedRocka

It tanked pretty hard, so he's switching it over to the Sunstone approach - web first, then print if there's enough interest.

----------


## Shaggy

> New Sunstone strip is up. And it is a doozy.


Totally. The pain (the emotional kind in this case hehe) is so real here that it's absolutely heart-breaking. I would rage but I know the story will have a happy ending. Also, I think the comic is making me _interested_...in certain things.

----------


## Shinglepants

I've just finished the Sunstone TPB, really enjoyed it! I eagerly await vol. 2.

----------


## FrustratedRocka

> Totally. The pain (the emotional kind in this case hehe) is so real here that it's absolutely heart-breaking. I would rage but I know the story will have a happy ending. Also, I think the comic is making me _interested_...in certain things.


You're in good company on both counts.

----------


## BigJeff

> I've just finished the Sunstone TPB, really enjoyed it! I eagerly await vol. 2.


Same here! Is each volume still supposed to be released every four months or so?

----------


## Shaggy

So I read a recent interview with Sejic and apparently Sunstone will be 20 chapters/volumes in total and he hopes to finish it in the next five years. I mean, in the printed version you have like 80 pages/4 issues of story. If he wants to put out around 3 chapters/volumes per year then that equals 12 single issues worth of new material per year. And on top of that he has a Death Vigil ongoing planned and he wants to keep working on Ravine. And this isn't taking into account his other projects at Top Cow/Image. He's damn fast and he must possess a really strong work ethic. You don't see many artists like that anymore (and now he's also writing a lot of his stuff himself).

----------


## FrustratedRocka

Next volume is set for April.

----------


## Shinglepants

> Same here! Is each volume still supposed to be released every four months or so?


I don't have recall but according to FrustratedRocka that seems to be the case. April isn't too far away, right?




> Next volume is set for April.


Cheers dude.




> So I read a recent interview with Sejic and apparently Sunstone will be 20 chapters/volumes in total and he hopes to finish it in the next five years. I mean, in the printed version you have like 80 pages/4 issues of story. If he wants to put out around 3 chapters/volumes per year then that equals 12 single issues worth of new material per year. And on top of that he has a Death Vigil ongoing planned and he wants to keep working on Ravine. And this isn't taking into account his other projects at Top Cow/Image. He's damn fast and he must possess a really strong work ethic. You don't see many artists like that anymore (and now he's also writing a lot of his stuff himself).


I mostly read Marvel and I don't think they have anyone who can match Sejic's speed of work. The man is a speed demon!

----------


## Shaggy

http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/d...d-XD-505530209

Check this out, he posted his work on the cancelled Darkness Falls GN (apparently sales of the ongoing no longer justified a GN so now the story will be wrapped up in two issues of Witchblade). This looks amazing, seriously. I get that maybe the sales weren't there, but Jackie Estacado deserved a proper send off and this would have been exactly that.

----------


## macattack80

It's a shame his Darkness Falls book got canned.  On a positive note, I finally some time to read Ravine vol. 2 and Sunstone.  Wow!  Great stories there.  I can't wait for the next installments for each.

----------

